# Wiring harness, connector to coil lock clip broke.



## Jonathan_Juarez (Aug 5, 2019)

Any suggestions or thoughts as to what to do in my case? I was driving on the freeway and it shut off twice. I'm glad I had my bluedriver to check it out. And found out the coil connection came lose. I noticed the clip is not secure. I was able to drive home and now I'm looking into changing the whole wiring harness or should I plastic weld the clip.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Jonathan_Juarez said:


> Any suggestions or thoughts as to what to do in my case? I was driving on the freeway and it shut off twice. I'm glad I had my bluedriver to check it out. And found out the coil connection came lose. I noticed the clip is not secure. I was able to drive home and now I'm looking into changing the whole wiring harness or should I plastic weld the clip.


Mine is broken as well. I just plugged it back in and used a lot of electrical tape . Probably should get a new harness or at least splice a new pigtail on. ?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

just shove it back in and tape it...I don't even have tape on mine with a broken clip...just make sure its all the way in and youre good


----------



## Jonathan_Juarez (Aug 5, 2019)

I've been sliding it back in and when I'm driving, it tends to come off. I reconnect it and keeps running fine. The wiring harness looks like a pain to replace. I may try to do since it's not safe driving knowing it can come off anytime.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Jonathan_Juarez said:


> I've been sliding it back in and when I'm driving, it tends to come off. I reconnect it and keeps running fine. The wiring harness looks like a pain to replace. I may try to do since it's not safe driving knowing it can come off anytime.


then tape it back together....that plug is like $80 If you can find it


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

actually, found it cheaper








Standard Motor Products S1380 Standard Pigtails & Socke


Standard Motor Products S1380 Standard Pigtails & Socke




autoplicity.com


----------



## Jonathan_Juarez (Aug 5, 2019)

This is the whole wiring harness? Or would I have to splice the wires to combine the wires and make it one whole?


----------



## Jonathan_Juarez (Aug 5, 2019)

Is this AC Delco?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jonathan_Juarez said:


> This is the whole wiring harness? Or would I have to splice the wires to combine the wires and make it one whole?
> 
> Is this AC Delco?


The brand is Standard Motor Products. This is a pigtail - you must splice it onto the existing harness. There are 7 or 8 connections to be made, and, because it's not color coded, you need to make sure the existing wires get spliced to the correct pins on the new connector.

Doug

.


----------



## Danielleelawson (Nov 23, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> The brand is Standard Motor Products. This is a pigtail - you must splice it onto the existing harness. There are 7 or 8 connections to be made, and, because it's not color coded, you need to make sure the existing wires get spliced to the correct pins on the new connector.
> 
> .


----------



## Danielleelawson (Nov 23, 2020)

can this cause a check engine light calling for p0240 n a Chevy Cruze 2013


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Danielleelawson said:


> can this cause a check engine light calling for p0240 n a Chevy Cruze 2013


my clip broke a while ago. never had issues. hasn't came off


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

Mine broke. Just pushed it in. Forgot to tape it. Hasn't come off. Maybe I'll try to tape it tomorrow before it does.


----------

